# Water temperature



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

How can I find ohio river water temperatures I can find the water levels graft but not the one for temperature


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Maybe they don't have that anymore


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

The closest Ohio River Gauge that has temp info is Ironton, Oh. Right now its 43°f. https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03216070


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Ajax said:


> The closest Ohio River Gauge that has temp info is Ironton, Oh. Right now its 43°f. https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03216070


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

This is good for dams along the ohio.
http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/OhioRiver/OhioRiverInfo.html

Under the ohio river conditions/forecasts heading the "river bulletin" gives water temps for 7am that day. Then under "mainstem and tribs" you find the most current listed conditions at each dam listed to within a couple of hours. Pretty good info to check before heading out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

look111 said:


> This is good for dams along the ohio.
> http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/OhioRiver/OhioRiverInfo.html
> 
> Under the ohio river conditions/forecasts heading the "river bulletin" gives water temps for 7am that day. Then under "mainstem and tribs" you find the most current listed conditions at each dam listed to within a couple of hours. Pretty good info to check before heading out. Hope this helps.


Thanks, I didn't know that resource. Also I miss your youtube videos. You did a great job with the stream conditions. I really appreciate that downstream at Meldahl.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Ajax said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that resource. Also I miss your youtube videos. You did a great job with the stream conditions. I really appreciate that downstream at Meldahl.


Glad I could help out. A great resource to have access to before heading out. Hopefully will start the tailwater conditions reports again this weekend. Definitely by the following weekend, I'll be back fishing by then.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello Mr. Look111!! Good info buddy. Thanks. I can't get to the other site we used to use. Too bad the national wearher service doesn't put the temp on their page. There should be some Whites and Saugers biting in the high water inside the rail. Tight lines and get some defective bent rods ( fish bending the rod).


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Hello Mr. Look111!! Good info buddy. Thanks. I can't get to the other site we used to use. Too bad the national wearher service doesn't put the temp on their page. There should be some Whites and Saugers biting in the high water inside the rail. Tight lines and get some defective bent rods ( fish bending the rod).


Good to hear from ya Dave, hope all is well. You are right there should be some fish stacked in there good about now. I am trying to hold off until april hoping the water is a tad bit warmer by then. I'm hoping the hybrids aren't too far off. I'll fish a few times times before then but plan on being a fixture down there come april. Really hope to see this year bud we miss you, take care.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Highest I saw today was 43 in Meldahl pool tributaries.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

look111 said:


> This is good for dams along the ohio.
> http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/OhioRiver/OhioRiverInfo.html
> 
> Under the ohio river conditions/forecasts heading the "river bulletin" gives water temps for 7am that day. Then under "mainstem and tribs" you find the most current listed conditions at each dam listed to within a couple of hours. Pretty good info to check before heading out. Hope this helps.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

look111 said:


> This is good for dams along the ohio.
> http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/OhioRiver/OhioRiverInfo.html
> 
> Under the ohio river conditions/forecasts heading the "river bulletin" gives water temps for 7am that day. Then under "mainstem and tribs" you find the most current listed conditions at each dam listed to within a couple of hours. Pretty good info to check before heading out. Hope this helps.


Site forbidden


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They must have an issue with the site. This was working until a day or 2 ago


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I just checked and got the "Forbidden" message too


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Its back up now, just checked.


----------

